# Upsidedown Meter Socket



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw this gem today, nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It's fine in Australia.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Why is everyone always picking on my work!? I thought I did a damn good job on that. I even took the time to paint it jeeze. Everyone's a critic these days.


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Why is everyone always picking on my work!? I thought I did a damn good job on that. I even took the time to paint it jeeze. Everyone's a critic these days.



Did you paint it before of after it started to rust out? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Only 83,667 kilowatts to go until the end of the world. :whistling2:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

ohmega said:


> Did you paint it before of after it started to rust out? :laughing:


Before I was hoping it would prevent that I take it that failed. Damn I knew I should have used that expensive Rustoleum instead of the cheap WM brand!


----------

